# GTI Seat Swap



## OntarioBug (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey all,

So I have an 04 TDI GLS Beetle, and I would like to do a front seat swap as I have a bad lower back and hips. I've never actually sat in an MK4 GTI but from what I see in pics, I think the additional side bolstering would be great for me. First, how do GTI seats fit? I'm tall and slender, so I need something narrow. If I did do this swap, is there any way I could not loose the side impact airbags? I've head something about different codes in the seats not communicating with the abs module or something? 

A vw graveyard has mk3 gti seats for cheap. How do these seats compare in quality to the MK4 seats. Is there a way to change the mounting plates from my MK4 to the MK3's relatively easily... I weld, but I dont want to get into something that wouldn't just be worth spending an extra 100$ and getting something that is straight plug and play.

Any other seat recommendations given what I'm looking for?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

In the past, there have been many pictures online, of successful seat swaps from VAG cars (VW/Audi); of similar era as the new beetle. I personally, have not done any of these swaps, so I cannot tell you about fitment but they have been done. As for other era seats (Mark III etc.); I am sure you could do this but compatibility of the tracks, probably is not the same. Airbag plugs and compatibility is a whole other area of compatibility; that you would have to work out, whether various air bag systems are compatible is an open question.

For probably the best seat installed on USA spec new beetles; check out the seats that came in the Turbo S and "color concept", "sport" turbo charged models. They are much nicer than the normal sport seats and offer a number of different adjustments (very comfortable, very supportive). I had the normal sport seats in my 2000 GLX Turbo and now have these better sport seats in my 2002 Turbo S; I believe these are the best seats offered in stock form. As you mentioned, the GLI and Golf R seats of the Mark IV era; look nice as well.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

MK4 Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/R32 all work with the 98-10 New Beetles. I have seen lots of swaps including stock R32 seats. Best bet would probably be a set of the sport seats from a Turbo S or color concept car, but you can also use the GTI sport seats as they're pretty much identical but with more color choices.


----------

